# Springfield PD gettin' it done!



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*Fast police action saves life of toddler run over by mower*
*By ALICIA GUIDE *
*[email protected] *
SPRINGFIELD - Police were credited Friday night with saving the life of a toddler who was seriously injured when a ride-along lawn mower rolled into him while he was playing in his front yard in the Sixteen Acres neighborhood.

The 18-month-old boy suffered very serious injuries to the lower half of his body, from his feet up to his thighs, but was expected to survive, said Capt. Robert T. McFarlin.

An emergency room doctor at Baystate Medical Center, where the boy was being treated last night, told the police they had saved the boy's life by driving him to the hospital in a cruiser and then an ambulance, McFarlin said.

In less than five minutes, police got the boy from the easternmost region of Springfield to Baystate Medical Center in the North End, McFarlin said.

An emergency room doctor told police if the boy had reached the hospital a minute or two later, he would not have survived because of severe blood loss, said Lt. Cheryl Clapprood, who spoke with doctors at the hospital.

The boy, whose name was not released, was injured in the front yard of his home at 269 Oak Hollow Road about 7:40 p.m., McFarlin said.

Prior to the accident, the toddler had been on his father's lap while he was on a rider lawn mower, McFarlin said. At one point, the father let his son off and the boy went to play with his baseball set, he said.

The boy was still playing when father got off the mower and the brake on the vehicle slipped, McFarlin said. The mower was still running when it rolled down a hill in the front yard and struck the child, McFarlin said.

Due to the severity of the toddler's injuries, police decide not to wait for the ambulance, McFarlin said. Officer Thomas Michel and Clayton Roberson placed the boy in a cruiser and drove to Sumner Avenue and Allen Street, where they transferred him to the ambulance which had been responding to the call, he said.

Police Sgt. Paul Browne drove the ambulance so that both paramedics could administer care to the boy, McFarlin said.

Michel and Roberson escorted the ambulance in their cruiser. Other cruisers blocked every intersection en route to Interstate 91, for the ambulance to travel to the hospital, McFarlin said. 


NICE JOB SPD!!!!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Excellent job by all involved!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The Browne brothers are top-shelf...they are what every cop should aspire to be...they define the term "cop". Period.:rock: 

Dave.

P.S.: Lt. Clapprood is "top shelf" as well.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Job well done!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Great Story


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

If there is someone who is more familiar with the particulars they can nominte these officers for the Western Mass EMS Region awards.

http://wmems.org/awards.htm


----------



## SolObsession (Aug 11, 2004)

So great to hear a story of them "doing the right thing" and helping out. :thumbup:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

OUTSTANDING Team work. Now that's what it's all about!!


----------

